# Gold Plating Of Old Watch Cases And Straps Etc



## besspeg

my company offers gold plating of old worn stainless steel straps that were gold but now the gold has worn away the same with cases give me a try pm me if interested


----------



## dazaa

Roughly how much does this cost? I would imagine, just like re chroming the most expensive bit is the labour in polishing the metal in preperation for plating.

daz


----------



## tixntox

Also, how long does it last? I've seen a number of "replated" watches with flaking?

Mike


----------



## dombox40

I will let you all know I,ve just had a bracelet done for a Bulova and I,m expecting it back tomorrow.


----------



## besspeg

tixntox said:


> Also, how long does it last? I've seen a number of "replated" watches with flaking?
> 
> Mike


my gold plating will last for many years i as i give what ever im plating several coats of gold followed by a polish as long as no chemical cleaner is used on what evers been plated then you should have years of use out of them i normally tell people to use hot water and washing up liquid with a smooth sponge to clean the items as for prices it depends on what im plating and how difficult it is to plate an example would be a complete strap (outer side ) would cost about Â£35.00 inc postage for that the old gold gets stripped and polished if you want then a stainless steel activater gets apllied and then several layers of 24kt gold and then a polish i nearly always tend when plating old straps to leave the scratch marks under the gold as this gives the watch more character and makes it also look original and not a replacement strap


----------



## besspeg

dombox40 said:


> I will let you all know I,ve just had a bracelet done for a Bulova and I,m expecting it back tomorrow.


yes sent that back this morning via first class recorded delivery


----------



## clockworks

Is this proper gold electroplating, or the chemical/low voltage system that's used for "plating" iPods and mobile phones?


----------



## besspeg

clockworks said:


> Is this proper gold electroplating, or the chemical/low voltage system that's used for "plating" iPods and mobile phones?


I can tank plate or electro plate the problem with tank plating is the whole object gets plated

as with electro plating it' mire close up and I have better control of where the golds is plated

this is still nor precise as for instance plating a two tone gold strap is very difficult as the gold tends

to flow where it wants so it's a lit easier plating things that are all gold rather than two tine unless these bits

are stripped seperate then I can plate them easily I can also plate iPods and iPhones with the same process it always

involves chemicals either way


----------



## clockworks

OK - so, you can do brass cases the "old-fashioned" way in a tank? What thickness can you plate to?


----------



## besspeg

clockworks said:


> OK - so, you can do brass cases the "old-fashioned" way in a tank? What thickness can you plate to?


yes i can tank plate a pocket watch thickness really depends on how long its left in the solution the longer left the better the thickness but also the longer its left the more money its going to cost depends what you want to do with the pocket watch i suppose if its going to be left in a draw for years and years and not handled or used then it can have a 10 minute dip if it going to be used every day constant use obviously it would beneift longer its really upto you how much you want to spend pm me for more details


----------



## Guest

It seems that something you need to look into besspeg,is being able to guage the thickness of the plate you are applying.As you may know,the plate thickness in Microns is quoted on some watch cases.So for the sake of repeatable results and to accurately replicate the original,it seems that a method of measuring the thickness would be useful.

Perhaps you could work this out accurately enough from the time the item spends in the tank ?.

I'd still like to know if there's anyone in the UK who will reliably apply Nickel though.


----------



## besspeg

littlealex said:


> It seems that something you need to look into besspeg,is being able to guage the thickness of the plate you are applying.As you may know,the plate thickness in Microns is quoted on some watch cases.So for the sake of repeatable results and to accurately replicate the original,it seems that a method of measuring the thickness would be useful.
> 
> Perhaps you could work this out accurately enough from the time the item spends in the tank ?.
> 
> I'd still like to know if there's anyone in the UK who will reliably apply Nickel though.


i do nickel plate before if the item is really bad if its not then it gets activated then gold plated it really depends what gold you use for plating to gauge the microns i would say i 20 minute dip would be equivelent to 10 micons thick.


----------



## clockworks

besspeg said:


> i do nickel plate before if the item is really bad if its not then it gets activated then gold plated it really depends what gold you use for plating to gauge the microns i would say i 20 minute dip would be equivelent to 10 micons thick.


AFAIK, typical gold plating on watches is around 5 microns. Cartier make a big thing about the plating on some of their watches being 20 microns.


----------



## Julian Latham

clockworks said:


> besspeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> i do nickel plate before if the item is really bad if its not then it gets activated then gold plated it really depends what gold you use for plating to gauge the microns i would say i 20 minute dip would be equivelent to 10 micons thick.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, typical gold plating on watches is around 5 microns. Cartier make a big thing about the plating on some of their watches being 20 microns.
Click to expand...

Some of the slim 23 jewel Luch gold plated that I have had have been 20 microns, well done USSR :notworthy: , though most have been 5 or 10 micron plate.


----------



## clockworks

Thanks for confirming that.

OP:

If you can get your plating certified at 10-20 microns, you should be able to do some good business here. I guess I can't be alone in being wary of some of the gold plating that's done these days. Often it's less than 1 micron, and will wear off very quickly.

Bright nickel plating was used on a lot of early wristwatches, before chrome took over. If you can do this, it'd be useful to collectors of pre-war watches.


----------



## Guest

besspeg said:


> littlealex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that something you need to look into besspeg,is being able to guage the thickness of the plate you are applying.As you may know,the plate thickness in Microns is quoted on some watch cases.So for the sake of repeatable results and to accurately replicate the original,it seems that a method of measuring the thickness would be useful.
> 
> Perhaps you could work this out accurately enough from the time the item spends in the tank ?.
> 
> I'd still like to know if there's anyone in the UK who will reliably apply Nickel though.
> 
> 
> 
> i do nickel plate before if the item is really bad if its not then it gets activated then gold plated it really depends what gold you use for plating to gauge the microns i would say i 20 minute dip would be equivelent to 10 micons thick.
Click to expand...

So am i right in thinking that you sometimes use Nickel as a filler if need be ? [i know that Copper is used for this when Chrome plating].

In this case,How much would i be looking at to have an average sized Brass case Nickel plated.I could polish the case myself,But how much for just the plate ?.


----------



## besspeg

clockworks said:


> Thanks for confirming that.
> 
> OP:
> 
> If you can get your plating certified at 10-20 microns, you should be able to do some good business here. I guess I can't be alone in being wary of some of the gold plating that's done these days. Often it's less than 1 micron, and will wear off very quickly.
> 
> Bright nickel plating was used on a lot of early wristwatches, before chrome took over. If you can do this, it'd be useful to collectors of pre-war watches.


i can nickel plate as i said but have not really had much call for it as for the gold plating if you want 10 microns thick i can do that very easily pm what you want done and i will give you a price and more details


----------



## besspeg

littlealex said:


> besspeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlealex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that something you need to look into besspeg,is being able to guage the thickness of the plate you are applying.As you may know,the plate thickness in Microns is quoted on some watch cases.So for the sake of repeatable results and to accurately replicate the original,it seems that a method of measuring the thickness would be useful.
> 
> Perhaps you could work this out accurately enough from the time the item spends in the tank ?.
> 
> I'd still like to know if there's anyone in the UK who will reliably apply Nickel though.
> 
> 
> 
> i do nickel plate before if the item is really bad if its not then it gets activated then gold plated it really depends what gold you use for plating to gauge the microns i would say i 20 minute dip would be equivelent to 10 micons thick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So am i right in thinking that you sometimes use Nickel as a filler if need be ? [i know that Copper is used for this when Chrome plating].
> 
> In this case,How much would i be looking at to have an average sized Brass case Nickel plated.I could polish the case myself,But how much for just the plate ?.
Click to expand...

i would need to see some pictures first pm me and i will send you details


----------



## besspeg

im away from tomorrow morning Until Friday so if anyone needs to get hold of me just pm me and ill try to get to answer them


----------



## clockworks

I've got quite a few vintage watches that would benefit from re-plating. Some are gold-filled, and I doubt that these can be re-plated - the base metal tends to corrode behind the gold, so you lose definition on the lug tips.

I'll look through them and find one with a decent brass case, then get back to you. Presumably you can do low-carat plating? I don't think that vintage American watches used 24 carat, but I could be wrong.


----------



## besspeg

clockworks said:


> I've got quite a few vintage watches that would benefit from re-plating. Some are gold-filled, and I doubt that these can be re-plated - the base metal tends to corrode behind the gold, so you lose definition on the lug tips.
> 
> I'll look through them and find one with a decent brass case, then get back to you. Presumably you can do low-carat plating? I don't think that vintage American watches used 24 carat, but I could be wrong.


I can use other gold but find this is the best I can mix gold to get

different colours tint them down to 9 and 14 etc but this us the toughest

and best one to use


----------



## besspeg

dombox40 said:


> I will let you all know I,ve just had a bracelet done for a Bulova and I,m expecting it back tomorrow.


Did you get the strap back ok ?


----------



## GASHEAD

All very interesting. Most older Omegas also had 20 Microns gold plating, although I have seen a 1950s ladies watch with 60 Microns.


----------



## Silver Hawk

clockworks said:


> Some are gold-filled, and I doubt that these can be re-plated - the base metal tends to corrode behind the gold, so you lose definition on the lug tips.


Been away for a few days, so catching up on this topic. I've got a bunch of Hamilton gold-filled cases where the sharp points and edges have worn through. I'm also sure these cannot be plated over due the absence of the base metal (they are more like holes) but I have seen such cases repaired using gold soldering. Do you offer this service as well?


----------



## besspeg

No sorry don't offer gold repairs but cases don't need to have the base metal

intact to plate but if there's holes there then they would need repairing email me some

pics or add pictures on here


----------



## besspeg

besspeg said:


> No sorry don't offer gold repairs but cases don't need to have the base metal
> 
> intact to plate but if there's holes there then they would need repairing email me some
> 
> pics or add pictures on here


please see regilded bracelet in the general section for one i have recently done.


----------



## besspeg

please see our Septemeber special offers www.on-line-help.co.uk


----------



## admin

besspeg said:


> please see our Septemeber special offers www.on-line-help.co.uk


Hi, Besspeg, we dont mind you providing a service to our members as a 'passive' member / business but as this is a forum solely funded by our host Roy of RLT Watches we dont on the whole allow blatent adverts for other companies on the site without prior arrangement ( and fees if applicable ) with Roy, i hope you can understand this....

Roy was ok with you discussing your service in repect of members bracelets you have done etc but no more offers and links please....

Thanks


----------



## besspeg

admin said:


> besspeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> please see our Septemeber special offers www.on-line-help.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Besspeg, we dont mind you providing a service to our members as a 'passive' member / business but as this is a forum solely funded by our host Roy of RLT Watches we dont on the whole allow blatent adverts for other companies on the site without prior arrangement ( and fees if applicable ) with Roy, i hope you can understand this....
> 
> Roy was ok with you discussing your service in repect of members bracelets you have done etc but no more offers and links please....
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

ok very sorry not a problem


----------



## philgreen

besspeg said:


> admin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> besspeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> please see our Septemeber special offers www.on-line-help.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Besspeg, we dont mind you providing a service to our members as a 'passive' member / business but as this is a forum solely funded by our host Roy of RLT Watches we dont on the whole allow blatent adverts for other companies on the site without prior arrangement ( and fees if applicable ) with Roy, i hope you can understand this....
> 
> Roy was ok with you discussing your service in repect of members bracelets you have done etc but no more offers and links please....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok very sorry not a problem
Click to expand...

many thanks besspeg for plating my gucci watch looks like new again and a bargain price of Â£40.00 inc delivery you done a great job as well looks great strap was really worn around clasp now looks like new again.


----------



## Chromejob

philgreen said:


> many thanks besspeg for plating my gucci watch looks like new again and a bargain price of Â£40.00 inc delivery you done a great job as well looks great strap was really worn around clasp now looks like new again.


besspeg is now among the dear, departed (banned).


----------



## philgreen

David Spalding said:


> philgreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> many thanks besspeg for plating my gucci watch looks like new again and a bargain price of Â£40.00 inc delivery you done a great job as well looks great strap was really worn around clasp now looks like new again.
> 
> 
> 
> besspeg is now among the dear, departed (banned).
Click to expand...

yeah he did mention that to me only a month though not a life ban after reading through some posts i can see hes not very well liked on this forum which is a shame as he could help so many people out with what he does ive dealt with him 4 or 5 times now and every time hes delivered only watches mined you and he did gold plate my iphone very quick sent to him on a Wednesday had it back Friday morning by special delivery so i wont dis him like others have as hes very usefull and quick so keep up the good work besspeg hopefully see you back very soon.


----------



## feenix

philgreen said:


> yeah he did mention that to me only a month though not a life ban after reading through some posts i can see hes not very well liked on this forum which is a shame as he could help so many people out with what he does ive dealt with him 4 or 5 times now and every time hes delivered only watches mined you and he did gold plate my iphone very quick sent to him on a Wednesday had it back Friday morning by special delivery so i wont dis him like others have as hes very usefull and quick so keep up the good work besspeg hopefully see you back very soon.


Good to see Besspeg has now got his friends/relatives/alternate-personalitues to join and praise him. I wonder how geographically close this IP is to Besspeg's?

And he only got a months ban? :bull*******:


----------



## Julian Latham

feenix said:


> philgreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he did mention that to me only a month though not a life ban after reading through some posts i can see hes not very well liked on this forum which is a shame as he could help so many people out with what he does ive dealt with him 4 or 5 times now and every time hes delivered only watches mined you and he did gold plate my iphone very quick sent to him on a Wednesday had it back Friday morning by special delivery so i wont dis him like others have as hes very usefull and quick so keep up the good work besspeg hopefully see you back very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see Besspeg has now got his friends/relatives/alternate-personalitues to join and praise him. I wonder how geographically close this IP is to Besspeg's?
> 
> And he only got a months ban? :bull*******:
Click to expand...

This link might explain why besspeg became "not very well liked"

Coincidence ???

RLT was just another target.

I'll get my tin hat and await more abusive e-mails


----------



## philgreen

feenix said:


> philgreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he did mention that to me only a month though not a life ban after reading through some posts i can see hes not very well liked on this forum which is a shame as he could help so many people out with what he does ive dealt with him 4 or 5 times now and every time hes delivered only watches mined you and he did gold plate my iphone very quick sent to him on a Wednesday had it back Friday morning by special delivery so i wont dis him like others have as hes very usefull and quick so keep up the good work besspeg hopefully see you back very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see Besspeg has now got his friends/relatives/alternate-personalitues to join and praise him. I wonder how geographically close this IP is to Besspeg's?
> 
> And he only got a months ban? :bull*******:
Click to expand...

not a freind or relative at all just someone who he has done work for god there are some very cynical people on this site


----------



## martinzx

Julian Latham said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philgreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he did mention that to me only a month though not a life ban after reading through some posts i can see hes not very well liked on this forum which is a shame as he could help so many people out with what he does ive dealt with him 4 or 5 times now and every time hes delivered only watches mined you and he did gold plate my iphone very quick sent to him on a Wednesday had it back Friday morning by special delivery so i wont dis him like others have as hes very usefull and quick so keep up the good work besspeg hopefully see you back very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see Besspeg has now got his friends/relatives/alternate-personalitues to join and praise him. I wonder how geographically close this IP is to Besspeg's?
> 
> And he only got a months ban?Â Â :bull*******:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This link might explain why besspeg became "not very well liked"
> 
> Coincidence ???
> 
> RLT was just another target.
> 
> I'll get my tin hat and await more abusive e-mails
Click to expand...

Well spotted Julian...............Â :cowboy:

BR Martin


----------



## Guest

feenix said:


> Good to see Besspeg has now got his friends/relatives/alternate-personalitues to join and praise him. I wonder how geographically close this IP is to Besspeg's?


No feenix,these are not old besspeg's ''friends/relatives/'',You got it correct with your third description of alternate personality.



feenix said:


> And he only got a months ban? :bull*******:


He WISHES he got a months ban ...But he's history i understand  .

If not already,Could we please have a mod on the case to arrange for the termination of this ''philgreen'' kn*bjockey :duh: .


----------



## jasonm

feenix said:


> philgreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he did mention that to me only a month though not a life ban after reading through some posts i can see hes not very well liked on this forum which is a shame as he could help so many people out with what he does ive dealt with him 4 or 5 times now and every time hes delivered only watches mined you and he did gold plate my iphone very quick sent to him on a Wednesday had it back Friday morning by special delivery so i wont dis him like others have as hes very usefull and quick so keep up the good work besspeg hopefully see you back very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see Besspeg has now got his friends/relatives/alternate-personalitues to join and praise him. I wonder how geographically close this IP is to Besspeg's?
> 
> And he only got a months ban? :bullshitter:
Click to expand...




philgreen said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philgreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he did mention that to me only a month though not a life ban after reading through some posts i can see hes not very well liked on this forum which is a shame as he could help so many people out with what he does ive dealt with him 4 or 5 times now and every time hes delivered only watches mined you and he did gold plate my iphone very quick sent to him on a Wednesday had it back Friday morning by special delivery so i wont dis him like others have as hes very usefull and quick so keep up the good work besspeg hopefully see you back very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see Besspeg has now got his friends/relatives/alternate-personalitues to join and praise him. I wonder how geographically close this IP is to Besspeg's?
> 
> And he only got a months ban? :bullshitter:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a freind or relative at all just someone who he has done work for god there are some very cynical people on this site
Click to expand...

Bullshit....

Its an identical IP .... See ya.......


----------



## feenix

jasonm said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philgreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he did mention that to me only a month though not a life ban after reading through some posts i can see hes not very well liked on this forum which is a shame as he could help so many people out with what he does ive dealt with him 4 or 5 times now and every time hes delivered only watches mined you and he did gold plate my iphone very quick sent to him on a Wednesday had it back Friday morning by special delivery so i wont dis him like others have as hes very usefull and quick so keep up the good work besspeg hopefully see you back very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see Besspeg has now got his friends/relatives/alternate-personalitues to join and praise him. I wonder how geographically close this IP is to Besspeg's?
> 
> And he only got a months ban? :bull*******:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philgreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> philgreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah he did mention that to me only a month though not a life ban after reading through some posts i can see hes not very well liked on this forum which is a shame as he could help so many people out with what he does ive dealt with him 4 or 5 times now and every time hes delivered only watches mined you and he did gold plate my iphone very quick sent to him on a Wednesday had it back Friday morning by special delivery so i wont dis him like others have as hes very usefull and quick so keep up the good work besspeg hopefully see you back very soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to see Besspeg has now got his friends/relatives/alternate-personalitues to join and praise him. I wonder how geographically close this IP is to Besspeg's?
> 
> And he only got a months ban? :bull*******:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not a freind or relative at all just someone who he has done work for god there are some very cynical people on this site
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bull****....
> 
> Its an identical IP .... See ya.......
Click to expand...

Cheers Jason. He's tried this elsewhere in the past, with the same result


----------



## Guest

littlealex said:


> this ''philgreen'' kn*bjockey





jasonm said:


> bull****....
> 
> Its an identical IP .... See ya.......


And philgreen rides happily into the sunset .....


----------



## Guest

besspeg said:


> my company offers gold plating of old worn stainless steel straps that were gold but now the gold has worn away the same with cases give me a try pm me if interested


 Hi How much would it be as a ball park figure to replate a gold Seiko gents strap that is made of stainless steel I can break the watch down into small parts but their is 4 links each side that wont split.

Price to include return postage To UK mainland.

Thanks Ade


----------

